# You Reeker!



## tel (Nov 28, 2008)

... another table drive springs to life - this time for the RF30. Not finished yet, but it is operating and is working out pretty good. Power plant is the usual windscreen wiper motor, driven, this time by a PC power supply. 

The story so far.

1. Interface







2. With motor






3. The engaged position






4. Disengaged


----------



## crankshafter (Nov 29, 2008)

Tel.
Like that configuration. ;D keep posting pic. of your project. What kind of speedcontoller are you going for.
I used a PWM-controller on mine, works great 
I made a kind of dog-clutch but I rearly use it. The table is not that hard to crank in the engaged mode. 
Regads CS


----------



## tel (Nov 29, 2008)

Haven't given too much thought to the speed control yet, I'll probably cobbler something together out of the zillion bits and pieces I have laying about carefully stored here.


----------



## crankshafter (Nov 29, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> Haven't given too much thought to the speed control yet, I'll probably cobbler something together out of the zillion bits and pieces I have laying about carefully stored here.


Tel.
"carefully stored" I know all about that :big:
CS


----------



## Bernd (Nov 29, 2008)

tel,

I can't for the life of me figure out why anybody would want to "screen wind" and then use a motor to wipe it?  :big: :big: :big: :big:

Now more serious. 

I've been contemplating doing that with my mini mill. I've got a pair of motors that power the side windows up and down in a car. I'm kind of wondering if they would hold up to constant running. They are quite powerful.

Bernd


----------



## tel (Nov 29, 2008)

One of them would probably be fine Bernd, should be simple enough to rig one up to the slide for testing & then you'd know for sure. I ran this one the full length of the slide, in both directions several times last night & also did a few test cuts & the wiper motor didn't even get slightly warm.


----------



## bentprop (Nov 29, 2008)

Good job,Tel.I've got a ww motor on my table,but it's mounted from the end.I have a gear bolted to the table shaft,which contacts the output gear on the motor.I get a bit tired of undoing the 2 capscrews every time I want to engage/disengage the thing though.I'm thinking of some sort of over center lever arrangement.
I have a pwm speed control made from a Dick Smith kit,but I see it's now discontinued.
But take a look at Ozitronics K166,this seems ideal for the purpose.
I believe some people use a fan speed control,but I thought pwm might be smoother.
Just a different way of skinning the same cat, I s'pose.


----------



## jack404 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bentprop

the old tricky dicky kits are available through JayCar you may have to find someone who knows what your talking about but i read they are ALL available and got a couple myself recently, silverwater (Sydney) is the head office

HTH 

cheers

jack


----------



## tel (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep, I shall have to see if I can sniff one or the other of those kits out. I've got half a banana box full of unbuilt kits here, that I 'inherited', but I'm pretty sure there's not one among those.

Meanwhile, some more progress. Still more to do, bur mainly cosmetic from here on in.

1. A decent handle on the engage/disengage screw.






2. With a light knurl for comfort






3. 'Wired For Sound'


----------



## tel (Nov 30, 2008)

Just checked out the Oztronics kit - looks to be exactly what I need - speed control and reversing from the one dial ;D Since so far I have $0 tied up in this project, $40 for the kit sounds reasonable.


----------



## tel (Dec 1, 2008)

Nearing its final form, with an added bonus - it's a great spot for the magnetic work light!


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 1, 2008)

Tel.
And now it's time for a video? ;D
PS: Tel I would have turn that fwd/back svitch 90 deg. if I where you. :
CS


----------



## tel (Dec 1, 2008)

Not a bad idea CS, and I might just have room to turn it. Tho' that's the way I rigged it on the X2 drive and I've sort of got used to it.


----------



## dsquire (Dec 1, 2008)

tel :bow:

Love your lamp shade. Definitely not going to catch fire on you.

cheers

Don


----------



## dwentz (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a new to me Clausing 8520 that I have been thinking of how to add a power feed to it. Got used to it on my mini mill. I have the gear reduction motors on hand, but have been thinking that I would like to have some type of clutch just in case something binds up, the mini mill has an over current sensor that will kill the overdrive if something goes wrong. What would you guys recommend? I have an old hand drill that has gone bad that has a clutch type system in it, but have not opened it up to see if there is something useful in it.

Dale


----------



## greenie (Dec 1, 2008)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> tel :bow:
> 
> Love your lamp shade. Definitely not going to catch fire on you.
> 
> ...



Yep, but for crickeys sake, DO NOT TOUCH IT, after it's been on for a few minutes, wow, it would get bleedin' hot real quick, then again, you'd NEVER break it.


----------



## tel (Dec 1, 2008)

;D Yep, you quickly learn all about *hot* but it's cheap and nearly indestructable and easy to get hold of matching ones if I want to make a set.


----------



## baldrocker (Dec 1, 2008)

Watt whatage is the bulb Tel?
BR


----------



## tel (Dec 1, 2008)

It's only one of those bullet bulbs in 25w. Just enough to assist my tired ol' eyes without roasting me outta the shop.


----------



## bentprop (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Tel,if I pinch your handle idea,do I have to pay you royalties? :big:
I was going to solder an allen key into my cap screws,but your handle looks much nicer.
By the way,I can't smell a thing.(your title ;D)


----------



## tel (Dec 2, 2008)

No need for any cash mate - I also accept gold, diamonds, rubies, cars, house deeds etc. so whatever's easiest. ;D

At least I didn't leap outta the bath and run naked thru' the streets shoutin' it.


----------

